# [SOLVED] vpnagentd startet nicht automatisch

## curator

Hallo,

habe mein firsch aufgesetztes Gentoo system heute mit einem cisco anyconnect client beglückt. Grundsätzlich (nach einigem googeln) läuft das ganze und ich kann auch verbindungen aufbauen.

Eine Verbindung baue ich auf mit vpn connect IP, soweit ok.

Das klappt aber nur, wenn der vpnagentd_init läuft. Dieser wurde vom installer auch nach /etc/init.d kopiert. Dort kann man der auch starten ./vpnagentd start und alles ist in Butter.

Nun soll der aber automatisch starten, daher habe ich rc-update add vpnagentd default gesetzt und mit rc-update geprüft --> alles ok.

Nac heinem Neustart ist der agent aber NICHT gestartet, ich muss den wieder per Hand starten.

Was tun?

Gruß,

AlexLast edited by curator on Tue Jun 12, 2012 7:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Any Fehlermeldung beim "autostart"?

Ist default wirklich dein Runlevel, auch bei Batterybetriueb (bei Schlaptops).

----------

## curator

Hi,

danke für die antwort.

Also wo würde ich denn eine solche Fehlermeldung finden? 

eth0 habe ich mit default zum autostart bekommen.

dmesg | grep vpn liefert nix

----------

## Max Steel

wenn in /etc/rc.conf rc_log gesetzt ist (genau kann ichs grad nich sagen) dann stehts in der /var/log/rc.log

----------

## curator

Hi, habe das mal getestet.

Hier der Log

```

rc default logging started at Mon Jun 11 09:03:13 2012

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[2025]: version 5.2.12 starting

dhcpcd[2025]: eth0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[2025]: eth0: carrier acquired

dhcpcd[2025]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

dhcpcd[2025]: eth0: offered xx from xx

dhcpcd[2025]: eth0: acknowledged xx from xx

dhcpcd[2025]: eth0: checking for xx

dhcpcd[2025]: eth0: leased xx for 600 seconds

dhcpcd[2025]: forked to background, child pid 2057

 [ ok ]

 *     received address xx

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Doing udev cleanups

 * Setting up kdm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Mon Jun 11 09:03:21 2012

```

Keine Spur von VPN.

Auch rc-status default liefert nix

```

Runlevel: default

 udev-postmount                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                           [  started  ]

```

Komisch rc-update sagt (unter anderem)

```

...

                 udev |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

       vpnagentd_init |      default                 

                  xdm |      default  

```

Jemand ne Idee dazu?

Danke für die Hilfe

Alex

----------

## Max Steel

Was sagt bei dir rc-status?

----------

## curator

Folgendes

```

localhost init.d # rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 udev-postmount                                                                                                  [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                        [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                             [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                           [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 sysfs                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                            [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

Habe gerade consolekit dazugenommen, hat nix mit dem Problem zu tun, nur nicht wundern.....

----------

## Max Steel

Und steht evtl irgendwas in den logs? /var/log/messages oder erstellt vpnagentd von selbst eine log-file?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, wäre es nicht besser diesen "cisco anyconnect client" via Ebuild (mitsamt passenden Init-Script) zu installieren, so wie es unter Gentoo üblich ist?

----------

## Finswimmer

Zeig mal dein Init-Script.

Nach einem Update ging mein selbsterstelltes Skript auch nicht mehr, da nur 

```

#!/bin/bash

X :1 &

DISPLAY=:1 mythwelcome

```

drinstand.

Richtig ist nun aber:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2012 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

start() {

X :1 -dpi 130 > /dev/null &

...
```

}

----------

## curator

Hallo,

also ich hab die aktuelle Version des anyconnect von der Homepage unserer Uni, ne ältere ging schon nicht. Ich denke, so sollte das ja auch gehen.

Ferner hab ich mir var/log/messages angesehen, ein grep vpn oder cisco liefert leider gar nichts. 

Bleibt noch die Idee mit dem init script. Wo finde ich das? Sorry für die blöde Frage.

Gruß,

Alex

----------

## curator

Zu schnell geantwortet. Du meintest das iniut script von vpnagent. Ich hab nach einem Skript gesucht, dass die startreihenfolge verwaltet.

In der tat, mein Skript startet noch mit bin bash

```

#!/bin/bash

#

# chkconfig: 345 85 25

# description: vpnagentd is used for managing the cisco vpn client datapath.

# processname: vpnagentd

# Source function library.

if [ -e "/etc/init.d/functions" ]; then

  . /etc/init.d/functions

fi

RETVAL=0

start() {

  # If TUN isn't supported by the kernel, try loading the module...

  /bin/lsmod | grep tun > /dev/null 

  if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

    /sbin/modprobe tun > /dev/null 2> /dev/null

    if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

      # check for /dev/net/tun

      [ -c "/dev/net/tun" ] || echo  Warning: Unable to verify that the tun/tap driver is loaded.  Contact your system administrator for assistance.

    fi

  fi

  echo -n $"Starting up Cisco VPN daemon "

  /opt/cisco/vpn/bin/vpnagentd

  RETVAL=$?

  echo

  return $RETVAL

}

stop() {

        echo -n $"Shutting down Cisco VPN daemon "

        killall vpnagentd

        RETVAL=$?

        echo

        return $RETVAL                                                                                                                                                                          

}                                                                                                                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                                                

dostatus() {                                                                                                                                                                                    

        status vpnagentd                                                                                                                                                                        

}                                                                                                                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                                                

restart() {

        stop

        start

}

# See how we were called.

case "$1" in

  start)

        start

        ;;

  stop)

        stop

        ;;

  restart)

    restart

    ;;

  status)

        dostatus

        ;;

  *)

        echo $"Usage: vpnagent {start|stop|restart|status}"

        exit 1

esac

exit $RETVAL

```

Wo krieg ich ein neues her?

einfach die erste Zeile austauschen geht nicht ....

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *curator wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich hab die aktuelle Version des anyconnect von der Homepage unserer Uni, ne ältere ging schon nicht. Ich denke, so sollte das ja auch gehen.
> 
> Ferner hab ich mir var/log/messages angesehen, ein grep vpn oder cisco liefert leider gar nichts. 
> ...

 

Wenn du das aus "net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des" meinst:

/usr/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des/files/vpnclient.rc

Edit

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ...

Du meinst wohl ein anderes Programm. Vergiss mein Post.

MfG

----------

## curator

Ole.

Mal selber tippen macht klug. Ich hab mal ein neues Skript verfasst. Ist ja net so schwierig.

Hiermit läuft dann allles problemlos!!!

Vielen Dank und SOLVED

```

#!/sbin/runscript

VPN_BINARY=/opt/cisco/vpn/bin/vpnagentd

start() {

        ebegin "Starting ${SVCNAME}"

        start-stop-daemon --start --exec "${VPN_BINARY}" 

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping ${SVCNAME}"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --exec "${VPN_BINARY}" 

        eend $?

}

```

----------

